# when the job doesnt kill them



## arboromega (Aug 16, 2004)

safety meeting this morning, only 3 guys brave the rain to show up for work, myself another climber, and groundman(apprentice climber also)...
no work done yet except starting trucks - go into office for safety meeting...
having meeting and groundman falls flat to the floor and begins to convulse like a small seizure.
my coworker calls 911 while do what i can to help the groundman till he comes back to reality...guy is 22yrs old with no history of anything like this. 
scary situation that came out of nowhere.
just wanted to state this story to remind us that s**t can go down outside of the field and the need to remain calm and use your first aid trainning properly could arise at anytime. you just never know when people will need your help.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow. I bet that got ya'lls attention.

Stuff like that is why I keep any free-climbing to a _MINIMUM!_


----------



## sedanman (Aug 16, 2004)

I was working in the service department of a car dealership, salesman comes back to check the status of one of his deliveries. He chats with guys at the counter gets the info he was looking for and heads back to the sales floor. Two or three steps from the service counter he goes into cardiac arrest and dies while the servie manager is performing C.P.R. As a side not C.P.R. will not help in cardiac arrest, you need a defibrilator. Still the service manager was racked with guilt for not being able to help. It is possible that some of the people that 'fall out of trees' are dead before the accident.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sedanman _
> * As a side not C.P.R. will not help in cardiac arrest, you need a defibrilator. *



you're right, CPR won't restart the heart, but it may just get enough oxygen, via the bloodstream, to the brain to keep that alive until paramedics arrive. I don't think that many people survive once the incident gets serious enough to need CPR, but it may make the difference in a small number of cases, so it's always worth doing.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 2, 2004)

When I was in the army in Somalia back in 93 we had a platoon leader, Lt Beales, go down from a seizure the day before "White Sunday" For those of you who dont know what Im talkin about check out the movie Black Hawk Down. Any way one of the senior Squad leaders, SSG Eversman had to take his place as stick leader for the raid in the Bakkara Market. We lost 18 guys that day including the chopper crews from Task Force 160th that got shot down and the three Delta operaters. If Lt Beales hadnt gone down with a seizure he might have gone down then next day from an AK round. Life is short, shorter for some than others. This is just a small reminder of how strong the human body can be, yet how fragile it can be at the same time.

A couple years later the Army sent me to EMT school. I had to ride shotgun on a meat wagon for two weeks. We had a call one night of an elderly lady having a heart attack. We got to the house and the senior medic started giving CPR to this 75 year old woman who was unconcious. Do you know how fragile the bones of an elderly lady are? The senior medic giving chest compressions to this woman cracked all her ribs, that has to be the most sickening sound I have ever heard. Needless to say the lady still died.

Kenn


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Kenn
Are you sh****tin me?
Were you really a part ot that?
That was a great movie but it must have been hell being there!
Later
John


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah John, I was with 3rd Ranger Battalion, If ya watch the movie the guy that took the ceramic plate out of his RBA saying that he wouldnt get shot in the back runnin away, that was Casey Joyce, he was my team leader. 

Kenn


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Kenn,

Black Hawk Down was one of the most frightening movies I have ever seen, knowing that what was being portrayed really happened. 

To you, other veterans and any active duty personnel on this site, THANK YOU for your service!

Bob


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Kenn
Just ditto that last post for me as well
Thanks!
Later
John


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw that movie the day it was released, whats scary is how extremely accurate it was.

Kenn


----------



## blue (Sep 4, 2004)

that makes a change for HOLLYWOOD


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 5, 2004)

It was way spooky, trust me. Im not gonna lie, I cried my ass off when the credits rolled. I knew the face of all the Rangers killed that day.

Kenn


----------

